
Show HN: My first B2B app for CRE tech [commutestudy] - mapster
https://www.commutestudy.com/
======
mapster
Hi everyone - this is my first b2b app targeting companies/agencies that are
changing office locations.

Why: During the site selection process, one of the pieces of the pie that
companies consider, in addition to lease conditions/costs, is the impact of
the move on their employee's commute.

My app provides quick and accurate comparison of the properties using their
employee locations.

